

Can Humans Beat Google? New Search Engine Blekko Is a Great Concept, But ... - igravious
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/11/new-search-engine-blekko-is-a-great-concept-but/65517/

======
scrrr
The Google results for "vaccination" indeed are full of spam..

The idea is not bad. Google could add a "only trusted sites" sort of button
and filter results accordingly to achieve a similar effect. On the other hand
it should remain open for all sites by default. Even if it means spam in the
search results.

------
Mithrandir
<https://duckduckgo.com/?q=vaccination>

Couldn't see any spam until I got way down to the bottom.

